# chest (τυπογραφία)



## shiba (May 19, 2009)

Ο όρος "chest" στην τυπογραφία μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως "λεκάνη διήθησης";


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Chest (η πρώτη εικόνα, εδώ) είναι η τυπογραφική κάσα (εκεί όπου ταξινομούνταν τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία την εποχή που η στοιχειοθεσία γινόταν με το χέρι).


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Για την κάσα των τυπογραφικών στοιχείων δες και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι το chest είναι «οι κάσες», πολλές μαζί, αφού είναι η συρταροθήκη που φιλοξενεί πολλές κάσες (type cases).

Ωραία σελίδα εδώ γράφει:
It's kept in a type case with compartments for all the different letters, numbers, and punctuation. [...] Type cases are drawers that can be slotted into a chest called a _random_ when they're not being used.

Φωτό


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Αν chest είναι (πιθανότατα) το ερμάριο που φιλοξενεί αυτές τις κάσες (ή στοιχειοθήκες), στο Αλφαβητικό Ευρετήριο Δασμολογικής Κατάταξης Εμπορευμάτων της ΓΓ πληροφοριακών συστημάτων αναφέρεται περιγραφικά, στα έπιπλα: Έπιπλα... - για την τυπογραφία με στοιχειοθήκες ή συρτάρια, για φύλαξη χαρακτήρων κ.λ.π. κωδικός 94.03.

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το γλωσσάρι εδώ, εκτός από _κάσα_ και _στοιχειοθήκη_ υπάρχουν και τα _τυποθήκη_, _γραμματοθήκη_.


----------



## Marinos (May 31, 2011)

Αν ήμουν η Shiba θα σας έλεγα: _Με υποχρεώσατε, δυο χρόνια μετά_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Δεν είναι τρομακτικό όμως να μην ξεφεύγει τίποτε τελικά; :devil::scared:


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Τώρα, να μη βγάλω στην επιφάνεια τα δικά μου ερωτήματα που έχουν μείνει αναπάντητα, γιατί δεν μ' αρέσει να γκρινιάζω (πω πω, μη γελάτε όλοι μαζί), μόνο όταν αργεί το φαγητό. Αλλά ερώτηση άλλου μέλους που μένει αναπάντητη, πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ. Δεν έχει υπάρξει άλλη*. Όλο και κάποιος θα πάει να πει «Ιδέα δεν έχουμε» — ή να βάλει ένα γιουτιουμπάκι.


* Ψέματα. Υπάρχει, ας πούμε, και αυτή:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1647-brideservice
Για να βρούμε ερωτήσεις ενός (υπο)φόρουμ με μηδενικές απαντήσεις πατάμε (δις) το Replies στην κορυφή του πίνακα. Π.χ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?5-English–Greek-queries&sort=replycount&order=asc


----------



## Marinos (May 31, 2011)

Αααα! Και τώρα πρέπει να απαντήσουμε σε *όλα αυτά*;


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Σε ελάχιστα, είναι η αλήθεια. Τα πιο πολλά είναι για επανάληψη. Ejecta = αναβλήματα. Αν έβλεπα χτες στο δρόμο μου τα _αναβλήματα_, μόνο στα ηφαίστεια δεν θα πήγαινε ο νους μου.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2011)

114 νήματα μετρώ που δεν έχουν ούτε μία απάντηση, αλλά τα περισσότερα δεν χρειάζονται, όπως βλέπω από μια διαγώνια ματιά και κρίνοντας από τους συμπληρωμένους τίτλους. Άλλο κεφάλαιο αυτό.
Από όσα χρειάζονται απάντηση, είστε να καταπιανόμαστε με δύο κάθε μέρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Ε, ξεκίνα εσύ, κι οι εμπνεύσεις θα έρχονται... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

11 = αίθουσα στοιχειοθεσίας, στοιχειοθετείο
12 = αναλόγιο
13 = [έπιπλο για την εναπόθεση τυπογραφικών στοιχείων] στοιχειοθήκη με τα χωρίσματα, _Δ_ κάσα με τα σπιτόπουλα
14 = συρταροθήκη τυπογραφικών στοιχείων
15 = στοιχειοθέτης, τυπογραφικός συνθέτης, τυπογράφος
16 = [χειρόγραφο ή δακτυλογραφημένο κείμενο για στοιχειοθέτηση] τυπογραφική ύλη
17 = τυπογραφικά στοιχεία, τυπογραφικοί χαρακτήρες
18 = [θήκη για μεταλλικά διάστιχα κλπ] μεταλλοθήκη
19 = συρταρωτό έπιπλο στο οποίο φυλάσσονται οι σελιδοθέτες
10 = συρτό ενθέμιο, _Δ_ συρτό ράφι
11 = στοιχειοθετημένη ύλη προς εκτύπωση

Πηγή: Εικονόγραπτον Ονομαστικόν της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσης (Βοσταντζόγλου)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

Πόσο παραστατική αυτή η "κάσα με τα σπιτόπουλα"...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Και μην ξεχνάς ότι «κάσα» στα ισπανικά είναι το σπίτι — οπότε σαν να λέμε _σπίτι με τα σπιτόπουλα, κλώσσα με τα κλωσσόπουλα_...


----------

